# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Một số picture do smartphone chụp

## lucasyeah12345

Nhà thờ ở Copenhagen (ip7 Plus+ Snapseed)



Hóng đoàn (anh em công nhân chờ tuyển U23 qua cầu Nhật Tân) (ip7Plus+vscocam)



Ăn sáng view đẹp (ip7Plus+vscocam)



Xanh đỏ rất tình _bãi biển Nice, Pháp (ip7Plus+SnapSeed)



Nắng qua Quận4 (Blackberry Q10+Hipsmatic)



Nắng rất tình _ vòng quanh Sài gòn (ip7Plus+Hipsmatic)





Ngày mịt mù (blackberryq10)



Tối ở Copenhagen (ip7Plus+Hipsmatic)



Hoàng hôn ở Ebeltoft-Đan Mạch (ip7plus+Hipsmatic)



Chiều hồ tây (ip7Plus+instagram)

----------

Caesarbm

----------

